

Show HN: Project Austral – Explore Attitudes on Reddit - glesica
http://projectaustral.com/

======
therobot24
Nice work! Though it might be helpful to have some info on 'sentiment' and
'subjectivity' in the About page, e.g., how they're measured, what are 'good'
or 'bad' values, and what might be inferred from the results - even a small
toy example would be sufficient.

~~~
glesica
Good call, we definitely need to document things a little better. Thanks!

